# Feeding horse feed to rabbits.



## alpinegoats63 (Oct 10, 2014)

I am getting rabbits next month and i want to breed them maybe 2 or 3 times a year correct me if i'm wrong i think that's how many times they can safely breed. Well the breeder i'm buying from feeds some rabbits nothing but horse grain and hay and some rabbits rabbit feed, horse feed and hay these rabbits have the best skin and coat i've ever seen on a rabbit. Please tell me if it's safe if so is it better to feed some rabbit feed or none


----------



## HawksErieFarm (Apr 13, 2014)

I feed my rabbits hay, veggies from the garden, and pellets. Mostly rabbit pellets thought. I have never heard of any one feeding horse pellets. Hope this helps.


Kimberly 
Home to 5 Nigerians, 20 rabbits, cows, dogs, cats, and fish.


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

My rabbits live mainly from rabbit pellets but from my experience they're surprisingly fussy so if they do eat horse feed, it's probably fine for them. Just watch out on them not missing any vital supplements i guess


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I wouldn't feed rabbits horse feed. Not good at all for them IMO. Stick to the appropriate feed for each type of animal.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Is it horse "pellets" or just sweet feed? I think if the rabbits are healthy and in good condition, continue what the breeder was doing. Most rabbit feed (not pellets) is corn, oats, alfalfa pellets, etc....exactly what is in horse feed. Make sure they have the vitamin supplement so they get full nutrition.


----------



## alpinegoats63 (Oct 10, 2014)

kccjer said:


> Is it horse "pellets" or just sweet feed? I think if the rabbits are healthy and in good condition, continue what the breeder was doing. Most rabbit feed (not pellets) is corn, oats, alfalfa pellets, etc....exactly what is in horse feed. Make sure they have the vitamin supplement so they get full nutrition.


I don't know if it pellets or not she feeds nutena safechoice preform when there breeding and nutrena safechoice original and maintenance rest of year i would just be feeding them horse feed as a supplement


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

If you're just going to use horse feed as a supplement, I wouldn't bother with it. You can get other treats for them. I can't see that horse feed would add anything to their diet that they weren't already getting from their regular feed. Just try and get some of what the breeder is feeding so you can switch them over to whatever you plan on using without them getting sick.


----------

